# two new 7/8ths scale humans



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nelly joins my seven eighths scale collection as the first female.








Nick joins as my first swede.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard; 

Excellent as usual. Nelly looks as though she has travelled far and is weary from that trip. 

Nick is ready to be part of one of Garrison Keelor's stories. Too bad he is not a Lutheren Norwegian bachelor farmer. (He does look mostly pure.) 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P. S. Only those who listen to "A Prairie Home Companion" on public radio will understand the humor concerning Nick.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

,,, He is a Lutheran bachelor and lives right on Lake Wobegon


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking figures Richard! Nelly does look a bit pale but that could be well like David said come from the long voyage. 

Nick...of course he's a Lutheran. Everyone there is. Even the Catholics... ;-) 
But I'm not sure about the devote look of Nick... He could have the same look with a sixpack under his chair! ;-)))


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought drinking was mandatory for Lutherans????


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

oh you dont need to be lutheran!


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

He must be happy on the inside. He's tappinig his foot! Nice job!


----------

